# 99maxima issues



## 99 maxima girl (Apr 6, 2004)

I just purchased a 99 Maxima. The service engine light came on the next week. Diagnostic tests indicate a knock sensor malfunction, cylinder 4 misfire, and an ignition signal circuit malfunction. I would like to know if I could perform the maintenance without any special equipment, or do I need to let a technician perform the work. 

I would appreciate any help.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

thats quite a number of problems there... i think your best bet is taking it in to get the techs to do it. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

What are the codes? I can search on Maxima.org for you in order to find the easy fix for the codes. I am guessing your knock sensor is out which is causing the first and last codes you said above...and possibly the 'misfire' is simply a coil pack which is known to go out on Maximas, especially 99s.

If it is what I described above the job is pretty easy to do...if you're more mechanically inclined.


----------



## 99 maxima girl (Apr 6, 2004)

The codes are 0304, 0605, and 0201. I think I understand the problems, I just need to know which problem to fix first in case one is causing the other. I found some naked wires on my coil pack that may be the source of some of the problem.



MrEous said:


> What are the codes? I can search on Maxima.org for you in order to find the easy fix for the codes. I am guessing your knock sensor is out which is causing the first and last codes you said above...and possibly the 'misfire' is simply a coil pack which is known to go out on Maximas, especially 99s.
> 
> If it is what I described above the job is pretty easy to do...if you're more mechanically inclined.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Well the 99-00 are know to have problem with the coil pack,if you have a FSM then you can test it and see if it's bad or not(you can test the coil with the ohmmeter,disconnect the coil pack,attach the probe to terminal 1 and 2,measure the resistance,it should read around 0.8 ohms).
Most of the case with the knock sensor,the code came on just because the other code trip it to come on.You can check here  to see if the knock sensor's bad.Hope this will help.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Fix the wires first and foremost...always smarter to fix the cheaper stuff like that before you move on to more expensive things.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

take it back and say its a lemon


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> take it back and say its a lemon


The misfire code is probably beacuse of the bare wires - those HAVE TO BE SHIELDED.

The knock sensor code is a ghost code that comes on by default with the prior cel.

The ignition signal circuit malf. is due to the misfire as well.


----------

